# Milling Attachment



## DVD (Apr 1, 2015)

I would like to make a simple but strong milling atachment(milling spindle) for on my myford.
I am in the possession of a vertical slide but yet a milling atachment could quite be interesting.
This would need to have a separate drive and the ability to mount on the crosslide as well as on the bed of the lathe or even on the back of the lathe.
Spindle with er25 or 32 mount.

something like the image but much smaller.
Does anyone have maybe an idea or an example (drawing) of a home made one?


----------



## george wilson (Apr 1, 2015)

The green one looks inherently weak: It's rigidity all depends upon the force required to bend that little cast iron plate that is at the base of the unit. Chatter would be easy with the unit. Of course,the rigidity of the "drill press" looking unit depends upon how rigid the round column is.

If you can get one,I'd suggest finding a "Rodney" milling attachment that was used on Myfords years ago. It is more rigid. Bolts securely to the bed with a large footprint. Derives power from the lathe's spindle.

If you go to Tony Griffith's Engineering,you will find a large classifieds for sale section. Sooner or later,a Rodney will turn up. But,you'll have to have it shipped from England.


----------



## DVD (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you George for your information,

The Rodney milling machine is a beautiful machine, however this is still ferry expensive.
I'm more looking for a sturdy and simple design for home build.
This is the most for milling work on pieces that sit in the lathe chuk (rifle comp etc). 
Spindel travel off max 2 inch would be more than enough.
So especially fitting on the crosslide and maybe an adapter that fits on the bed.


----------



## george wilson (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I saw a Rodney there a while ago. Can't recall the price,though. Shipping from England might be a killer,though.


----------



## DVD (Apr 1, 2015)

Price for Rodney is between 750 and 1000 pond(1100 - 1300 dollar).
I order a lot of stuff from Engeland and shipping is not to expensive.
I was hoping to Get some idees and tips.
Like the use of brons bearing ore ball bearings, spindel design.


----------



## GLCarlson (Apr 1, 2015)

DVD said:


> I would like to make a simple but strong milling atachment(milling spindle) for on my myford.
> I am in the possession of a vertical slide but yet a milling atachment could quite be interesting.
> This would need to have a separate drive and the ability to mount on the crosslide as well as on the bed of the lathe or even on the back of the lathe.
> Spindle with er25 or 32 mount.
> ...


Home shop machinist project books, somewhere around #3 or 4. Possibly the old Projects in metal one. Nice, sturdy design.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 2, 2015)

Look into the tiag mini mill or the harbor freight mini mill. you could use eather one without the cross slide table.


----------



## DVD (Apr 3, 2015)

I am also looking for a small millingmachine to possibly adapt.
Maybe I can use a second myford headstock as vertical millinghead?
These are pretty cheap to obtain and very sturdy.


----------



## george wilson (Apr 4, 2015)

I notices a few Myford heads on Ebay the last few days. They were both less than  $300.00 each. But,these are so small in the bore. They take a #2 MT collet. I'd look for something larger. Even an Atlas head will have a #3 MT. They are pretty commonly available from parts lathes. Also,be sure the head has roller bearings,not just bronze. Many late model Atlas heads use tapered Timken roller bearings. Most Myfords are bronze,I believe. Some models are just cast iron,integral with the headstock casting. So are some old South Bends. I think Myford came out with a roller bearing head very late in their career.

If your headstock does not have roller bearings,you might have trouble keeping the bearings from running dry. they were NOT MADE for operating in a vertical orientation.


----------



## markknx (Apr 4, 2015)

A used China X2 maybe? I don't see you hogging out a lot of steel in this type of use anyway.
Mark


----------



## mikey (Apr 4, 2015)

You might look at the DVD's by WR Smith. He uses a Myford lathe and a Sherline headstock for a milling attachment that just might work for you. His DVDs detail how he set it up and can be rented from Smartflix or purchased from him directly.


----------



## DVD (Apr 4, 2015)

George, you're absolutely right what those bronze bearings are concerned.
Today I hade another look at my workshop for the first time after my last surgery.
It will have to be a small milling attachment to fit the crosslide off the ml7.
would a stepper motor be enough to drive a endmill to 12 mm?

That video seems  interesting to view.
Thanks


----------

